# Off Shore Sat. June 9th?



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking to go off shore this Sat If anyone is interested PM me. Shouldn't be too bad out there in the gulf. Either Navarre or Pickens is where I plan on launching.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

im down.. just let me know what time


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I fish Navarre quite often.


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

Im in


----------



## Jswag (May 24, 2012)

I want to go...if you launch at navarre....5:30 am?


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

it looks like there are a few saying Navarre.. I would say Navarre 5:30am and lets put some fish in the yaks.. any detail to where are in Navarre


----------



## elementfiftyfour (May 13, 2012)

Anyone interested in Sunday or Monday as well?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

PaulandBethB said:


> it looks like there are a few saying Navarre.. I would say Navarre 5:30am and lets put some fish in the yaks.. any detail to where are in Navarre


come over Navarre beach bridge. go straight at the stop sign into the beach parking lot and park on the left side. There is a short path to the water from there.



elementfiftyfour said:


> Anyone interested in Sunday or Monday as well?


Probably


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm usually at navarre beach getting all my gear ready at 4:30 and leave shore when it starts getting light. Far east parking lot on navarre beach in the corner by the sand dune. See you all there!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

If the predictions looks safe, I should be rolling up in the parking lot around 545am.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

The Pitt said:


> come over Navarre beach bridge. go straight at the stop sign into the beach parking lot and park on the left side. There is a short path to the water from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably


Its not so short coming back though. Lol


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Man fish im going to have to skip this weekend have to work but will ketch up with u soon goood luck


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Just got called in to work on saturday. I'll have to pass but who is going on 
Monday


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Weather looks questionable for this weekend. Rain/wind.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

oysterman said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Weather looks questionable for this weekend. Rain/wind.


 Still going ! I'm a Junky!


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll be there. Haven't gone out in a couple of weeks.....I'm waaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy over due!!!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Surf report is saying 4 foot Saturday, and 6 on Sunday....


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/pensacola-florida.html
This is where I get my surf reports and they are really accurate!
2 to 1 foot swells Sat. I will just bring my rain gear just in case.
I normally catch more fish when its a little choppy. But thats just me.


----------



## Jswag (May 24, 2012)

Fingers crossed for sat. The waves are still cranking right now,hopefully it will lay down...


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

delete


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

If you guys aren't going twenty miles out, I may tag along Sunday if that's ok with yall.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like on the surf reports Sunday is going to be pretty rough out there . Saturday is the day!


----------



## elementfiftyfour (May 13, 2012)

Sucks, I have been anxiously waiting to make my first offshore trip for about two months now and finally when I am actually going to be in Pensacola the weather turns to crap. Unfortunately, Sunday and possibly Monday morning are the only days I can fish. 

Yall have good luck and be safe.


----------



## Jswag (May 24, 2012)

Well it looks too rough for me,but on a lighter note the kings were chewing down the pier today.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Im going to check out the gulf in the morning. If not im going to fish the bay or the sound.


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

I will wait and see if the weather passes


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

I will still be there in the morning. Can always go in the bay. I just want to fish!


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

News just said 4-6' rolling in, 3 boats flipped over in Destin pass....but on the west coast their swell is always 4-6' and yaks routinely launch in HUGE surf. But just in case I'll throw some light gear in the truck for inshore.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

fellas I would plan for inshore.. but if you go, be safe..


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

fishnfrenzy said:


> News just said 4-6' rolling in, 3 boats flipped over in Destin pass....but on the west coast their swell is always 4-6' and yaks routinely launch in HUGE surf. But just in case I'll throw some light gear in the truck for inshore.


The difference between swells that big on the west coast and down here is that over there they are fifteen plus seconds apart. More like just going up and down small rolling hills made of water. You can time it to get over the area where the waves are breaking pretty easily. Here they are stacked one on top of the other and make things far more rough especially where the waves are breaking. Good luck getting through the surf zone with three second intervals.

I just left Navarre pier for an after dinner walk and it was pretty rough. Not as bad as this morning but still too rough to even think about launching a yak. Swell watch was calling for one to twos but now they are saying one to threes.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Not going to make it tomorrow . Something came up . Plus it looks like its going to be a crappy day. Damn I hate the rain!


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Screw it...gonna stay home and sleep. May try to take wednesday or thursday off and head out. DAMN THE BAD LUCK. Last three trips cancelled for various reasons.


----------

